# DOS Win98SE PC Build



## MilkyWay (Apr 22, 2012)

I am planning a DOS/Windows 98SE build. Okay so i could use compatibility patches or DOS Box/virtual machine but i am interested for the fun of doing a build and also the true experience. I've got a bunch of old games like Sonic CD PC, Command and Conquer, X Wing vs Tie Fighter, Quake II ect that i am interested in playing again (yes i can stomach ye old graphics if the gameplay is good).

The choice of Windows 98SE is because it has MS-DOS 7, plug and play, compatibility with Windows 95 software, larger ram and storage compatibility than 95, overall to me is better. I heard some old DOS games do not like certain CPU speeds, literally they run too fast on more powerful cpu. There is the possibility i could get an i486 system later or use slowdown programs. I need at least a Pentium to run Sonic CD, i reckon some of the later 90s games would be too slow on an i486 anyway. Windows 98 requires a floating point unit to run so id need at least a Pentium MMX.

Ive listed the hardware ive settled on. 


K6-2 450mhz cpu - *Acquired*
DFI K6XV3+/66 Socket 7 Motherboard (ATX) - *Acquired*
Voodoo 3 3000 AGP *Acquired*
DVD drive with dvd decoder card. *Acquired*
3 1/2" floppy disk drive  - *Acquired*
5 1/4" drive (possibly not needed) *Acquired*
Excelstor 80GB IDE 7200RPM *Acquired*
Sound Blaster AWE 64 Gold sound card  - *Acquired*
PCI ethernet card - *Acquired*
ATX case *Acquired*
Power supply 350w 80 Plus Seasonic - *Acquired*
512mb SD ram - *Acquired*
Socket 7 cooler - *Acquired*

EDIT: I've cleaned up this post, i will amend it whenever i acquire an item for the project.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 22, 2012)

for voodoo 3d cards, if its a voodoo 1 or 2, then you will need a 2d card, voodoo 3 and higher you wont. 3dfx cards were king back in the day

as for sound, DOS likes the MPU 401 drivers or w/e it is for sound cards, so make sure your sound card supports that for best results, and know the irq settings and such of the card. there should be SB Live! drivers for win98, if i remember correctly, Creative was still supporting 98SE when they launched that card.

a DVD drive might be fun if the video card you use for 2d (if using 3dfx) supports hardware decoding. I think the ati rage pro turbo or w/e had hardware dvd support. make sure to use 80pin IDE cables and have the optical and hard drives on their own channels.

A PIII isn't too fast  get a slot PIII at around 533mhz or so, in case you want to run some "higher end" games. if it is too fast you can down clock it haha.

another option could be to go Super7 and grab an AMD K6-II around 450mhz or so. I've seen some Super7 boards with an ATI 8meg card soldered on the mobo! the thing even supported up to 768mb ram haha. 

do you already have that intel mobo? if you need help hunting down drivers let me know.

what are the "newest" games you plan to run?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sonic CD only had issue with running on XP and Higher but was patched, it runs fine on todays hardware.

Id recommend atleast a P3 now with 1.5GB Ram



MilkyWay said:


> I am planning a DOS/Windows 98SE build. Okay, so i can use compatibility patches or a DOS Box/virtual machine but i am interested for the fun of doing a build. I've got a bunch of old games like Sonic CD PC, Command and Conquer, X Wing vs Tie Fighter, Quake II ect that i am interested in playing again (i can stomach ye old graphics if the gameplay is good).
> 
> The choice of Windows 98SE is because it has MS-DOS 7, plug and play, compatibility with Windows 95 software, larger ram and storage compatibility than 95.
> 
> ...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 22, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> I am planning a DOS/Windows 98SE build. Okay, so i can use compatibility patches or a DOS Box/virtual machine but i am interested for the fun of doing a build. I've got a bunch of old games like Sonic CD PC, Command and Conquer, X Wing vs Tie Fighter, Quake II ect that i am interested in playing again (i can stomach ye old graphics if the gameplay is good).
> 
> The choice of Windows 98SE is because it has MS-DOS 7, plug and play, compatibility with Windows 95 software, larger ram and storage compatibility than 95.
> 
> ...



For sound ,I would look for the old Sound Blaster AWE 64 Gold ,Man i had one and I still wish I had not sold it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 simply the best ISA sound card ever made.Also Try going with a ATI Rage II with sli Voodo2 (I have one still in a box)And I also have a Voodo3 pci .I wanted to build my old socket A up as a Win98SE/ME computer just so I could play Intersate76/82 on it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah there is a 3rd party patch for Sonic CD (PC).

A Socket 370 Pentium III? I never really thought about Super Socket 7 either but it seems like a good option i guess. Games like Jazz Jackrabbit dont like anything faster than an intel486 which is annoying, i think there is a patch to make it run on faster systems.

Some of the later games i would probably play would might be Soldier of Fortune, Deus Ex, Homeworld; so 2000 and very early 2001 games at a stretch. Anything Windows XP and up i dont want to touch (most likely would work fine on my current modern system anyway). I was really thinking at the latest 98/99' games and anything back to something like Another World (91') but im finding that id need a totally different DOS pc setup to run those earlier games, anything 80s needs an IBM Compatible PC (not fussed at all with 80s DOS gaming). I didn't really expect a one fits all solution but something that played a large chunk of 90s PC games.

@H82LUZ73 So a ATi Rage II for 2D and 2xVoodoo 2 in the same system? I had an ATi Rage Pro in my first Pentium II system, decent system but then games started to get more powerful so i got a Socket A rig with a 1.2ghz Duron, i had a 9600pro in there and it ran Half Life 2 fine. At some point i also had a Voodoo 3 3500 card because i remember playing Medal of Honor on that.


----------



## _Zod_ (Apr 22, 2012)

A friend has a rig setup exactly for this. PII 400, 512 meg of ram, SB 16, Analog Joystick (MS Sidewinder I think), 3DFX VooDoo 2 and a nVidia TNT. Gigabyte MB. It basically sits and collects dust or is used as a TV stand.

Cool to build, utterly useless, for him at least.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 22, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah there is a 3rd party patch for Sonic CD (PC).
> 
> A Socket 370 Pentium III? I never really thought about Super Socket 7 either but it seems like a good option i guess. Games like Jazz Jackrabbit dont like anything faster than an intel486 which is annoying, i think there is a patch to make it run on faster systems.
> 
> ...



Yeah i ran a rageII with slied Voodo 2`s,was awesome ,Shoot i ran that until the V3 in 99 then a year later a V5 550..miss that system(the V5 was on a 440bx slot1 )PII 450 then a PIII 750.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 22, 2012)

I had an old dell system ... it had an s370 celeron 433, 128mb ram, 2 voodoo IIs in sli, an onboard intel 810 which did 2d just fine, and a 40gb ide drive. played half life pretty well, ran Unreal Tournament 2000 in glide mode at around 300fps lol. I've got a pIII system now that i want to put the cards in but i can't find my passthrough and sli cables for it  I even have an old dvd/mpeg decoder card and tv tuner! I have a 3rd voodooII from canopus that has a tv out that i want to use to build an arcade style rig. got an old Matrox MGI G2+ for 2d


----------



## Red_Machine (Apr 22, 2012)

TBH, unless you plan to run Glide games I wouldn't bother with a Voodoo card.  They never 100% supported DirectX.  Go with an ATi Rage 128 or an nVIDIA RIVA TNT2.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a old 7500 downstairs in a box.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 23, 2012)

Totally forgot i had a GeForce4 MX440 back in the day, that card would not work in games like Splinter Cell. I remember going from that to a 9600pro. Anyway enough reminiscing lmao.

The ATi Rage and Nvidia RIVA series of cards lack hardware transform and lighting, not a lot of games used it at the time but im thinking it might be worth getting a very early Radeon or Geforce card for that feature? Those should wallop a Voodoo card in terms of performance. I know games like Carmageddon II, Unreal and the early NFS titles use Glide but is there any point?


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2012)

Sound Blaster AWE64 Gold just appeared on ebay, think its worth a bid? It's £19.99 with zero bids but 9 days to go. Bah, even though i heard soundblaster 16 emulation is garbage im still not sure if i should get a PCI soundcard. Is it even possible to run both a Soundblaster Audigy in Windows and an ISA soundblaster for DOS mode?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2012)

Dug out of the loft a creative soundblaster AWE64 (model CT4520) ISA Slot

if the one on ebay falls thru  and you still want one pm me
 or if you really want something retro/different
how about a 
Packard Bell sound 144amsp
its 16bit ISA Full length card with cd rom interface 3d sound by srs also has a fax modem Telephone answering machine built in + cd rom interface ((matsushita cd rom cr 563)
comes with 2 manuals/user guides and full software on (5) 1.44 floppys


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2012)

dorsetknob said:


> Dug out of the loft a creative soundblaster AWE64 (model CT4520) ISA Slot
> 
> if the one on ebay falls thru  and you still want one pm me
> or if you really want something retro/different
> ...



What sort of stuff do you have for the Soundblaster? the one on ebay has the box, all the accessories, manual, cd ect. Is that the Soundblaster AWE64 Gold? I think if the ebay deal falls through i'll get in touch as they dont seem to pop up much.

Im looking up graphics cards now.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2012)

its just the bare card no disk manual or packaging   it came out of a system i upgraded for someone years ago

graphics card wize i got a 3DFX 3500 AGP 2 card up in the loft (16m/b mem TV Tuner built in)
got ALL the bits and pieces( including packaging and original bill of sale)


----------



## Red_Machine (Apr 27, 2012)

That PB sound card and the boxed Voodoo sound awesome.  Can we get pics?


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2012)

Heh thats funny i had a Voodoo 3 3500 at one point. What are you doing with the Voodoo 3? It might be just what i need. I've just bid for the Sound Blaster AWE64 Gold, btw.
Damn i almost got a Windows 98 Second Edition license and disk for nothing, turned out it was just Windows 98 they had.

Looking at this board - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-SE4...6?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item20bf3e4ef8


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2012)

will see if i can upload and post pic's to either B/S/T thread   or most probably to the TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club thread

have you considered useing the slot 1 to socket 370 lga flip chip upgrade card
the older members here will most probably remember these items (got one stashed away )
this enabled slot 1 motherboards to be upgraded to socket 370 P3  Processors

re the 3DFX card its just sitting in its retail box i also found that in the box i had stashed a 
Creative PC DVD encore card (model CT7260) included in the kit is ir remote control kit and software  this was for hardware accelerated playback of DVD
back in the days when CPU's were not man enough for smooth DVD playback

see post below by brandonwh64

got these processors
amd K6 266
amd K6 300
amd K6 350
amd K6 400
amd duron 750
amd duron 1100

if you go intel
P2 233 (2)     (slot1)
P2 266 (2)     (slot1)
Celeron 300/66 (slot1)
Celeron 400/66 (slot1)
Intel Slot1 to socket 370 flipchip adapter ( run a P3 in a slot 1 m/b)
Intel 370 Celeron 366
Intel 370 Celeron 900
Intel 370 P3 800eb
Intel 370 P3 866

spoiling you for choice depending what m/b you eventualy get
and of course there is the question of Ram
Boards from this era were SD Ram got some of that stashed away (even got some edo ram)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

If you can find one. A AMD K6-3D 450Mhz Socket 7 would be nice


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you can find one. A AMD K6-3D 450Mhz Socket 7 would be nice


Super socket 7 motherboards varied massively in quality. Theres nothing on ebay, I would take a K6-II or III something like that but would need help tracking one down. There's Pentium IIIs for slot 1, no need really for a slocket. I dont fancy a PIII anyway.

Another thing that's bugging me is finding a case and psu combo. I dont want to spend a lot on either but the only deal i saw that was price good was a Coolermaster Elite 330 Case With Coolermaster eXtreme Power 500W PSU. That case looks terrible, i just want something with a plain front and side panel.
Coolermaster Elite 330 Case With Coolermaster eXtr...

The cheapest non junk 300-500w psu would be about £30 on top of that i could have a £30 budget for a case i guess.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2012)

Psu for this build would probably need to be AT and not ATX if i remember right AT had power switch on PSU at rear and 2 power connectors for m/b usualy marked p8 &p9 connecting side by side
some early ATX PSU also had the right additional power connectors for AT motherboards
and AT PSU's  they were usually only rated to 250w

AT motherboard power connectors are not the same as ATX


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2012)

dorsetknob said:


> Psu for this build would probably need to be AT and not ATX if i remember right AT had power switch on PSU at rear and 2 power connectors for m/b usualy marked p8 &p9 connecting side by side
> some early ATX PSU also had the right additional power connectors for AT motherboards
> and AT PSU's  they were usually only rated to 250w
> 
> AT motherboard power connectors are not the same as ATX



Slot 1 and most super socket 7 boards are atx standard, meaning i can use any atx PSU and case, with a benefit of PS/2 connections for my keyboard. Thats more or less the reason i want to go with those over the original Pentium. Modern power supplies are more efficient and reliable.

Baby AT would be a pain in the arse to work with unless i found a complete system.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 1, 2012)

I got a copy of Windows 98 Second Edition; genuine install/recovery CD, Manual, floppy, a booklet. Got bids on a case with psu, Sound Blaster AWE64 Gold, Voodoo 5 5500.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2012)

I have a win98 build I have been playing with from time to time. 

I am using a 
Asus k7vpro mobo
Athlon non xp 1ghz proc.
256 mb pc133
Tosing between Ati Rage fury pro, 9000 pro, and a Geforce Fx 5700
Creative Sb Live


I also have a Slot A board with a 750 mhz Athlon proc, a Slot 1 with a 600 mhz proc and various socket A procs to use with the K7v pro board. Also have enough pc133 memory to choke a small horse. 

Win 98 was a fun os to play with. Alot more in depth with setting up and getting it to run then what we have today.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 5, 2012)

Lost out on an ATX Case and PSU by 20p so im looking at alternatives. Started to look at Baby AT cases and motherboards.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

DFI K6XV3+/66 (Super Socket 7 Baby AT Form Factor), 512mb ram, AMD K2-450
Might see if the seller will cut a bit off the price. Then i saw these cases with psu (which i think are Baby AT). The DFI case interested my as it has 2x 3.1/2" bays but will need to try get the other case as it has 8 expansion slots. Im digging the size and retro look of them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Empty-DFI...pt=UK_VintageComputing_RL&hash=item4ab6eab792
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Empty-Com...pt=UK_VintageComputing_RL&hash=item4ab6edc6e9


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 5, 2012)

Geforce 2 series would be a solid choice for this imo.

Also: TnT2 should have hardware T&L[and some overclocking potential]. It can also play *UT2k3.*


----------



## dorsetknob (May 8, 2012)

How goes the search for components for your build ? any new developments ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2012)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Geforce 2 series would be a solid choice for this imo.
> 
> Also: TnT2 should have hardware T&L[and some overclocking potential]. It can also play *UT2k3.*



I dont think the RIVA or Rage Series had Hardware T & L

Geforce 256 (GF Gen 1) and Higher have it

Radeon 7000 and Higher Have it


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 9, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I dont think the RIVA or Rage Series had Hardware T & L
> 
> Geforce 256 (GF Gen 1) and Higher have it
> 
> Radeon 7000 and Higher Have it



Ah yes, you're right. Been so long. R.I.P. little TNT2.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 10, 2012)

dorsetknob said:


> How goes the search for components for your build ? any new developments ?



I didn't really want to post about bids and stuff until i had actually won some or got an item.

That being said i won my self a boxed Soundblaster 64 AWE GOLD, so i am waiting for that to arrive. Almost won an AT case and working PSU for £15 but i was outbid by 50p! The seller said he would look for alternatives for me but offered a big clunky IBM XT style case; i replied it was too big and gave him the specs of a motherboard i won. I've got a bid on a K6-2 450mhz, DFI K6XV3+/66 Socket 7 Motherboard (Baby AT), 512mb ram, needs a cooler i think but here is the link... www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180874849792?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Won the auction and paid for it 

Alternatively i was thinking of getting a Slot 1 PIII Celeron and if i needed later on an old i486 for much older games that are speed dependant.

I need some other stuff too.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 11, 2012)




----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2012)

"nice" 
just pm'ed you "re stuff"
my AWE 64  is a bare card haven't posted pic's of it in other thread yet( now i'm almost ashamed to post my pic's of my AWE 64)

( i will  i ain't that ashamed )


----------



## TSX420J (May 11, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> I am planning a DOS/Windows 98SE build. Okay i could use compatibility patches or a DOS Box/virtual machine but i am interested for the fun of doing a build. I've got a bunch of old games like Sonic CD PC, Command and Conquer, X Wing vs Tie Fighter, Quake II ect that i am interested in playing again (i can stomach ye old graphics if the gameplay is good).
> 
> The choice of Windows 98SE is because it has MS-DOS 7, plug and play, compatibility with Windows 95 software, larger ram and storage compatibility than 95, overall to me is better.
> 
> ...



Nice!!! I made one last year. Its great. I love vintage gaming!! Glad to see other people building old machines instead of using dosbox.


----------



## TSX420J (May 11, 2012)

I have a pentium 100 or 133 that I was going to use in another build but never got around to making it. I also have like 64mb of ram, a at psu, at mobo and a ensoniq sound card I'm not using. I had two computers built but just using the Celeron for now.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 13, 2012)

Do socket 370 coolers fit on socket 7? as i need a cooler.


----------



## TRWOV (May 13, 2012)

Another fellow Win98SE user  sub'd


----------



## dorsetknob (May 13, 2012)

Quick answer Yes they do
Pictures Below








See if you can find one with a copper core and as big a fan as possable


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Another fellow Win98SE user  sub'd



And yet another.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 13, 2012)

dorsetknob said:


> Quick answer Yes they do
> Pictures Below
> http://s19.postimage.org/lfm3zg73n/Socket_7_super_7_Socket_370_cooler.jpg
> http://s19.postimage.org/cw2q1oyr7/Socket_7_super_7_Socket_370_cooler_JPG_fitted_t.jpg
> See if you can find one with a copper core and as big a fan as possable



Theres always the SLK series


----------



## TRWOV (May 13, 2012)

Once you have it up and running we should do a Win98se showdown 

Here's mine: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2527789&postcount=140

I need to get off my ass and properly finish that build (it's missing some bling) but I've been occupied with another build of mine.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 13, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Once you have it up and running we should do a Win98se showdown
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2527789&postcount=140
> 
> I need to get off my ass and properly finish that build (it's missing some bling) but I've been occupied with another build of mine.



I did follow your retro build, its pretty cool.
A Pentium III build would smash an AMD K6-2 build; although if there is any benchmarks you'd like me to do for comparison i could them.

Im in the process of getting a case and psu. I need a cooler, gpu, ≤ 120gb hard drive, dvd drive and ethernet card.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Once you have it up and running we should do a Win98se showdown
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2527789&postcount=140
> 
> I need to get off my ass and properly finish that build (it's missing some bling) but I've been occupied with another build of mine.



I too need to finish mine. Here is a linky to my build


----------



## MilkyWay (May 17, 2012)

DFI K6XV3+/66
AMD K6-2 450mhz
512mb CL3 133mhz







The board was advertised as Baby AT but it looks like ATX standard to me, unless the mounting is just Baby AT.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2012)

Yes its Baby AT
Specs here
http://www.itox.com/pages/products/mothers/comercialmb/k6xv3.php
Board review here
http://reviews.cnet.com/motherboards/dfi-k6xv3-66-motherboard/1707-3049_7-30159583.html


----------



## MilkyWay (May 17, 2012)

dorsetknob said:


> Yes its Baby AT
> Specs here
> http://www.itox.com/pages/products/mothers/comercialmb/k6xv3.php
> Board review here
> http://reviews.cnet.com/motherboards/dfi-k6xv3-66-motherboard/1707-3049_7-30159583.html



Ah so it is baby at but uses an atx standard power supply and atx features. That's a weird combination.

I seen a modification on the back of the board wait and i will post up a picture.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2012)

This was produced at a time when the industry was changing from AT to ATX
lots of equipment was sold that was cross compatable  ie power supply units that had AT and ATX power connectors for the motherboard  Cases often had holes drilled to mount Stand off posts for both AT and ATX
Some Motherboard also had duel power inputs (both AT and ATX)
Got a generic PSU that has both power connecters (250w on /off power switch at rear) in the loft Still works


----------



## MilkyWay (May 17, 2012)

EDIT: I managed to get a close macro picture.










Its hooked up to the 20pin power connector and SP SW case header, which is a speed switch or some type of switch header. At first i though it was there for on some old cases you had a turbo switch but that makes no sense why its soldered to the 20pin power connector.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2012)

that board is ATX form factor. Might be able to fit AT chassis but the specs say its ATX. Also the IO port array is ATX


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> that board is ATX form factor. Might be able to fit AT chassis but the specs say its ATX. Also the IO port array is ATX



I lined it up with my mates ASUS AM3+ board i have here at my house and it matched up so it has to be ATX. Whether or not it fits in an AT case with baby AT mounting is another thing.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 30, 2012)

I bought 2 nice looking AT cases with AT power supplies. I feel like an idiot for believing my motherboard was Baby AT as it clearly is not. I knew from the layout it looked standard ATX but i kept reading and even the listing said Baby AT mobo, i wasnt sure if such a board could exist with ATX style features and Baby AT mounting.

About to have some bacon for lunch so right after that ill post up some pics or even a shoddy video.

Its no biggie i just dont know if i should keep one and get another motherboard or use one for another older 486 build or even just sell both and get a really horrible looking retro beige ATX case


----------



## MilkyWay (May 30, 2012)

Bump for a pic dump.






































"IT'S A PEACH" is funny because here in Scotland peach is a slang term for awesome.
Shame as i really like those cases but i would definitely miss the ATX features like PS/2.

Okay so ive decided to keep one of the cases and sell the other and look for an ATX case and PSU. Probably will use one of the cases for a 486 project but not right now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry i dont update this much but im still looking for parts. Right now i could just spend a bunch and get them my the aim is not to do that.

I need a Voodoo 3 or upwards, socket 7 or socket 370 CPU cooler, 120gb IDE HDD the newer the better, case, power supply and optical drive. Missed out on a few cases. Any help locating these would be fantastic bearing in mind my location.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 5, 2012)

I used to have a 133mhz P1 MMX, too bad I didn't hold on to that. It was a full system that worked too, an old Sony Vaio.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I used to have a 133mhz P1 MMX, too bad I didn't hold on to that. It was a full system that worked too, an old Sony Vaio.



Gutted, Pentium1 MMX would have been great, if you disable the cache a lot of the games made for 486 and 386 work fine. An AMD K6-2 rig mainly does what i want it to do, its as close as i can get to an all in one 90s gaming solution.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2012)

Ive bought a CREATIVE ENCORE DXR3 PCI for £5.99 so that is coming in the mail, i still need a DVD Drive but that is not a problem. I also have a 5 1/4" floppy drive in the mail, not any use for this project but might be handy for another.

Got a WTB thread up so any help is appreciated.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 27, 2012)

Ive acquired an ATX case; its basic but it comes with DVD drive, CD drive, floppy drive, card reader and some fans pre installed. No idea about the model, it has a Novatech badge at the bottom so its either a Novatech re branded case or was a prebuilt machine from Novatech.

I only paid £11.50 so that was pretty sweet.

I'll post up a pic of it once it arrives.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 29, 2012)

As you can see the case only has 7 expansion slots but the motherboard has 8. Luckily its only an ISA slot at the end that i wont be able to use. The case is well built, it looks clean and simple but not anything aesthetically pleasing. What i like is it has the late 90s early 2000s sort of look but its not a beige tank


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120628/2012-06-29_00-17-18_322.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/120628/2012-06-29_00-18-22_928.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/120628/2012-06-29_00-17-34_557.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/120628/2012-06-29_00-16-54_300.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/120628/2012-06-29_00-16-33_732.jpg
> 
> As you can see the case only has 7 expansion slots but the motherboard has 8. Luckily its only an ISA slot at the end that i wont be able to use. The case is well built, it looks clean and simple but not anything aesthetically pleasing. What i like is it has the late 90s early 2000s sort of look but its not a beige tank


i like the material of old case, they are pretty solid


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 29, 2012)

That is a great point, this case is very well built and feels strong. The metal is thick and the only plastic on the case is the front panel. The top and the side panels have a nice textured feel to them. All the metal is nice and smoothed out, there are no sharp edges, no damage or big scratches, so the condition is great.

I just got a bundle with 2x Voodoo 2 cards so i can hopefully SLi those, a Geforce 4MX and some pci USB and Firewire cards.

EDIT: I've asked a mod to move this too Project Logs.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2012)

Geforce 4 MX420





Voodoo 3 3000





Voodoo 3 2000





2x Belkin USB pci cards, 4 port USBcard, 3 port firewire card





There is also this connection on the blue Belkin USB card





Turned out to be 2 voodoo 3s rather than voodoo 2s, no problem.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

I love the mobo and it will make the perfect win 98 build. Super socket 7. I have been looking for one of those to do another build for a couple years now but the price on them is through the roof.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I love the mobo and it will make the perfect win 98 build. Super socket 7. I have been looking for one of those to do another build for a couple years now but the price on them is through the roof.



Yeah they are genuinely hard to find. I got lucky on ebay with the motherboard, cpu and ram bundle.

The expansion cards i posted, they only came to £6.25. The fact i dont have 2 voodoo 2s taking up pci slots means i can maybe install one of the USB cards.

All i need now is a power supply, hard drive and a cooler.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 9, 2012)

>



I used to have a case like that with a PII 350 Deschutes. Mine said "Dark Power" though...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 30, 2012)

My aim was to get a 80 plus psu for top end £20ish, struggling to do that.

Just wondering if a generic oem Seasonic 80 plus 350w with 34A on the 12v would be sufficient for this build? I was thinking it would be but better to ask. The model is: SEASONIC 350W SS-350ET.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't see why it wouldn't. That psu should have no problem at all with your build.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2012)

I Ran a Skt 423 p4 off a 300 watt antec just fine back in day that psu replaced a dead customers psu when i switched to skt 478


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 3, 2012)

I also had that "its a peach" case only it said super micro on it... I'm guessing it was an OEM case of sorts. Mine had an amd "p75" 486 cpu clocked at 133mhz... was able to overclock it to 150. was a pretty decent system for what i was using it for, played starcraft decently and warcraft II, handled mpeg2 videos decently and was a decent machine for web browsing and gameboy emulators. had 48megs ram, a 1mb opti video card, and some combo EISA cards with IDE controllers and such combined with the video. another had the sound, com ports, and printer ports combined into one card... a very odd config lol.

as for the mx440 not supporting splinter cell, i think that was b/c it didn't have shader support.

and about the PSU... didn't a lot of the older stuff use more amps on the 5v and 3.3v rails?

the build looks pretty sweet so far for some good old school gaming. that mobo is def ATX... I'm pretty sure Baby AT had the big fat round keyboard port. I really need to get my old 3DFX rig rebuilt. I keep having to take it apart for w/e reason lol. then i can use my old Gateway 2000 Anykey


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 5, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I also had that "its a peach" case only it said super micro on it... I'm guessing it was an OEM case of sorts. Mine had an amd "p75" 486 cpu clocked at 133mhz... was able to overclock it to 150. was a pretty decent system for what i was using it for, played starcraft decently and warcraft II, handled mpeg2 videos decently and was a decent machine for web browsing and gameboy emulators. had 48megs ram, a 1mb opti video card, and some combo EISA cards with IDE controllers and such combined with the video. another had the sound, com ports, and printer ports combined into one card... a very odd config lol.
> 
> as for the mx440 not supporting splinter cell, i think that was b/c it didn't have shader support.
> 
> ...



Yeah its definitely ATX standard, at the time i was reading conflicting info but i had already ordered cases then luckily i found the current case im using for cheap. Its cool as i plan to eventually stick a 486 in one of the AT cases; got my eye on a bundle with AMD 5x86, mobo and ram.

The rig is nearly finished now, the last parts on their way and a friend is giving me a free 80gb ide drive (its free so ill take it lol). Only need to find a PSU bracket/adapter to attach the PSU to the case. Its crap that the PSU slides in the back and sits on rails, the mounting holes are for a bracket which was probably supplied with the case at one time. Its a generic style plate type of bracket, only one on UK ebay at the moment.

I put in a 5 1/4 floppy disk drive i had, i dont think i will need it but better to have it in there just now then i could move it to the 486 rig.

Cheers for the replies guys, glad its nearly finished


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 5, 2012)

80GB should be plenty for Win98 and w/e games you'd load on there


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is a pic dump for the finished article!

















I had fun trying to format this drive (sarcasm) using , Ultimate Boot CD, which i eventually did after changing jumper settings. Strangely this hard drive has a 32gb jumper setting but its fully 80gb. Ive got lots of drivers to find on the internet as i dont have a lot of setup discs, pain in the arse tbh.

Cool thing was my mouse gets recognised by default drivers, i have a Zowie Celeritas which has a PS/2 adapter for full n/key rollover and my monitor was recognised right away. Bad thing was the Voodoo 3 3000 has, a small capacitor or voltage regulator, something is broken on it so i had to use a Voodoo 3 2000.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 20, 2012)

I think the jumper setting might be to limit the drive to 32GB?  I remember a lot of times that drives were exceeding the OS limitations, so they shipped drives with jumpers to force them to work in older operating systems.

Kinda funny looking at the back panel: it seems like nowadays, all the sound, LAN and I/O are built into the mobo, but back then you needed to have a card to add all those things.  I used to hate having all the extras rolled into a mobo, but now I can't live without it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I think the jumper setting might be to limit the drive to 32GB?  I remember a lot of times that drives were exceeding the OS limitations, so they shipped drives with jumpers to force them to work in older operating systems.
> 
> Kinda funny looking at the back panel: it seems like nowadays, all the sound, LAN and I/O are built into the mobo, but back then you needed to have a card to add all those things.  I used to hate having all the extras rolled into a mobo, but now I can't live without it.



Yeah i guess the 32gb jumper is for partition limits, 98SE has a 120gb limit. I think this drive is from around 2005 not sure though.
I miss having the I/O have all the inputs, some older systems didnt even come with an IDE connection on the motherboard it was on an interface card.

Having massive headache finding drivers for Creative PC-DVD Encore Dxr3 (DVD decoder card). I can find them easily for windows 2000/XP but not 98.

Anyone know the best drivers to use for Voodoo Cards? There are a lot of 3rd party drivers from after 3DFX closed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2012)

98 se has 137 gb barrier. It require specific drivers n patches to fix that


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 21, 2012)

I need to get off my arse and finish all my classic builds. Then we have a Win98 shodown!


----------

